# Resigning from Abu dhabi job before Medical test & Passport Visa Stamping



## thillai

Hi friends,
I joined work in Abu dhabi on June 7.Today is my Medical test & i avoided it by telling not interested to work here & want to go back to India.
My Medical test also not finished & passport visa stamping also not done.
Do i want to pay anything for my company ?
Is there any problem ?

Please help me by ur Precious replies


----------



## norampin

you want to go back home?
Then get on a plane and leave?

Just make sure the visa you came in on is valid


----------

